# Which genres do you read regularly?



## Brian G Turner (Jun 23, 2015)

I know we have threads on science fiction vs fantasy, but I'm curious as to the wider reading habits of our members - specifically, which genres can do you regularly read?

And for the sake of argument, I use the terms "science fiction" and "fantasy" in their broadest terms. 

(If I've missed any significant genres, let me know and I'll add them in.  )


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jun 23, 2015)

General fiction? Most of my reading falls into that.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jun 23, 2015)

Mostly fantasy and history (the latter's mostly classical though I've read a spot of medieval stuff this year).


----------



## Venusian Broon (Jun 23, 2015)

I have to admit that I really like finding an area of history that I'm a bit hazy on and finding a nice thick tome of non-fiction and going through that. Oh and Osprey books on exotic ancient peoples (and their attempts to kill others!) 

I will read anything though that comes to hand - but just being a bit tight for cash, the two regulars are history factual and SF.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 23, 2015)

Jo Zebedee said:


> General fiction? Most of my reading falls into that.



Hm, the poll is playing up and won't let me add a new category, without deleting a previous one. Apologies if I lost anyone's vote while I was messing about trying to correct the issue!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jun 23, 2015)

Not to worry - I went for literary fiction and have now elevated Marian Keyes to same. She'll be delighted.


----------



## Vince W (Jun 23, 2015)

Mostly SF, but I do throw in a few other things as well.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Jun 23, 2015)

Mostly science fiction and fantasy, then miscellaneous literary fiction and non-fiction.  Not a big fan of YA or historical fiction or mystery/suspense/thrillers.

Everything I've said seems to agree with the results of the poll so far.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 23, 2015)

Adventure, detective, Romance, SF, Fantasy, kids books (various sorts), Spy stories, other stuff.

*Young Adult* is nearly meaningless as it covers very many genres. Some I read and enjoy better than "grown up" books and some  you couldn't pay me to read, and some I'd only read if paid. Depends on the genre of them.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jun 23, 2015)

Mostly SF, YA, and Mysteries (which I voted for under the guise of Thrillers, being closest), but I included Historical as well.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jun 23, 2015)

Okay, okay, I'll be the first... Horror.

*goes back to the refugee camp*

pH


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Jun 23, 2015)

Of the choices I read them about equally.

Cosy mystery/detective drama is probably slightly higher than anything else but to be honest I'll read anything as long as it has a character I want to spend time with and a plot that grabs me.


----------



## Mad Alice (Jun 24, 2015)

Brian Turner said:


> (If I've missed any significant genres, let me know and I'll add them in.  )


PSst...You forgot Bodice-Rippers, aka Mills and Boone. 

I read just about everything, with a strong emphasis upon Literary Classics.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 24, 2015)

Mad Alice said:


> PSst...You forgot Bodice-Rippers, aka Mills and Boone.



I did try to include Romance as a genre option - unfortunately, the poll I set up was playing up and wouldn't let me set up more than seven options. I'll have to try and figure out why.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 24, 2015)

Shock results ... on a self selected poll on an SF& F site, SF&F is most popular. People that read lots, read almost every genre.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 30, 2015)

A bit of everything.


----------



## Michael Colton (Jun 30, 2015)

Primarily non-fiction. All the other genres enjoy a smattering here and there, but I have not been able to break my non-fiction habit.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 1, 2015)

Mostly non-fiction.


----------



## KyleAW (Aug 10, 2015)

SF&F

Fan of classics (J.R.R.Tolkien for instance) and more recent books equally (Brandon Sanderson for instance).


----------



## Mark Ragland (Aug 10, 2015)

I read a lot of different genres in fiction, such as SF, fantasy, thrillers, YA, etc. I'm all over the place.

Almost no non-fiction though.


----------



## DPWright (Aug 10, 2015)

Was tempted to tick all of them but just went for 3....


----------



## chongjasmine (Sep 5, 2015)

Mostly fantasy.


----------

